# Vitamin B?



## Yennar (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello, a while ago I decided to try and make some wine. The recipe was easy to follow (I just googled it and took the list to a beer & wine shop near my home town) and it was pretty fun to make. I bottled it over a year ago and its been sitting in my cellar for many months and last night i decided to take some over to a friends house to try it out. 
There was a lot of thick sediment at the bottom that clouded up the bottle if I even moved it from a stationary position, and it had a REal bad instant hang over effect that set in like 15 minutes after a glass, and left me with a big head ache and a bad taste in my mouth, even after a few of them. I spoke with my brother who makes his own beer and read a book or two on that subject. He told me its probably an excess of vitamin B in the beverage thats causing the head ache, and I think the bad taste is generated by the mildly throbbing head ache that I recieved. I would like to make more wine but I spent a load of money on the ingredients the first time and it turned out to be something I dont really want to drink. Can anyone tell me what I should do to avoid this problem in the future??


----------



## Racer (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I don't know about excess vit.B causing your problem. But I'm wondering about the sediment and cloudy wine you described. How many times did you rack this wine? Bottling a wine before it's completely clear may have brought along some excess of impurities that caused your headache. What kind of wine did you make?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree that all that sediment in your bottles is a result of bottling to early. Did you add nutrient and or ebergizer very late during fermentation? Can you post the recipe used, if not we have nothing to judge by. Did you use V-B instead of nutrients or something? We need more info please.


----------



## Yennar (Dec 13, 2009)

I couldn't find the website I got it from but i made Strawberry wine and this recipe is VERY similar I think the only difference was this tablet I didn't have to add:
4 - 4 1/2 lbs. Strawberries 
1 Gallon Water 
2 lbs. Sugar 
1 tsp. Acid Blend (Do Acid Test) 
1/8 tsp. Tannin 
1/2 tsp. Peptic Enzyme 
1 tsp. Yeast Nutrient 
1 Campden Tablet 
1 pack Cote's de Blanc Yeast 

I added the yeast neutrient like 3 days after fementation began. I didn't add any Vitamin B n it kinda sounds like that isn't my problem if the sediment can be lessened, because there was a LOT of sediment.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats a decent looking recipe to me, I cant see anything that would cause any problems, yu either have an allergic reaction to something, you were on your way to getting a headache already or something to do with lots of sediment but I highly dought its even the sediment. STRESSSSSSSSSS$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 13, 2009)

Yennar said:


> I added the yeast neutrient like 3 days after fementation began. I didn't add any Vitamin B n it kinda sounds like that isn't my problem if the sediment can be lessened, because there was a LOT of sediment.


 
Yennar... welcome to the forum.
First... I have a physical condition that requires me to take a lot of vitamin B and I will tell you that I am one of the lucky people who *never have a headache or a hangover*. I am not kidding... and I drink a *LOT*! Now, I don't chug-a-lug my alcohol like an idiot, but believe me when I tell you I drink a lot... good or bad... that's just the way it is. So, I doubt if the vitamin B has anything to do with your headache/hangover.
Second... why did you wait 3 days to add the yeast nutrient? The yeast need the nutrient from the start and I always add mine *before* I add my hydrated yeast. The nutrient contains some vitamin B and some of the other micronutrients necessary for the yeast to ferment sugar into alcohol, but some folks, including me, also add *yeast energizer* to the must. Before I did this, I would add vitamin B1 and Epsom Salts (magnesium sulfate) to my mash/must.
So... bottom line... I doubt it was the vitamin B... add your nutrient earlier... *be patient* and let the sediment settle out before racking.
Third... the fact that you even asked about your wine tells me that you want to make more, and you sound like an intelligent person. You will do well. The guys and gals on this forum are experts and will not let you down.
HB


----------

